# Accucraft K36



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello,
I just picked up a used Accucraft K36. As I understand it, this model is about 10-12 years old. It has an older Phoenix sound system (BigSound 2K2) in it and I'm thinking of replacing it with a newer system. My other engines have QSI decoders in them so I would like to go the same route with this. I'm wondering if anybody else has experience with converting a K36 or similar Accucraft engine?

Also, does anybody know how many of these were produced with electric drive?

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See my site on my QSI in an AML K4 pacific, basically same wiring as yours:

http://www.elmassian.com/large-scal...tive-power/k4/k4-qsi-rewire-aamp-install.html

Greg


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

Greg,
Thanks. The schematic that came with my engine is a little different than yours and shows all twelve connector pins being used. I haven't had a chance to confirm that that is actually the case but hopefully I won't have the same wiring issues that you had. 

I purchased the 10 amp Titan decoder for this but now, after reading your article, I'm concerned that the project may already be doomed from the start?

Jeff


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

My opinion is the Phoenix sound system (BigSound 2K2) is by far a better sound system.


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

Mark,
To me the Phoenix sound sounds like a synthesized sound repeated over and over in a loop whereas the QSI sound is an actual recording of the real thing, admittedly, still in a loop but a much longer one. The Phoenix seems to repeat with every revolution of the wheels. What is it that you like better about the Phoenix or dislike with the QSI?

Jeff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI has 32 channels of sounds with much more randomization than the Phoenix, and much more programmability.

The Phoenix sounds are beautiful in my opinion, but just dated, and lacking the sophistication of newer designs. I do believe though that the Phoenix are actual high quality recordings of the real thing.

The emulator sounds in the QSI are another cut above. The steam files are not quite done yet, but you have ever listened to the new diesel sounds, you will find that there is no comparison out there. The updated steam is coming.

Greg


----------

